# Hand torque



## jsmiz22 (Oct 21, 2015)

I am having a terrible issue with hand torque. From the moment I draw the bow is off. Any help would be awesome.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

What makes u say that? Whats leading u to that conclusion


----------



## jsmiz22 (Oct 21, 2015)

I have to move the bow to get it level when at full draw and when I release I believe it is torqued. I get tail movement in my arrows at times. Any help would be great

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

jsmiz22 said:


> I have to move the bow to get it level when at full draw and when I release I believe it is torqued. I get tail movement in my arrows at times. Any help would be great
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Lots of things cause the arrows not to fly straight. Hand torque being one of countless things and not the first place I’d look for that. As far as the bow being level it could also be caused by many things. Forearm angle being the most common in my experience. If it’s something you want to attach you may want to post some form photos. Determining any issue by the little info you’ve posted is not even possible. Maybe nuts and bolts will chime in and post some example photos for you to post. If not look up some of this form threads to get an idea of what kinda photos are needed. Going to want to start with one like this. There will be more needed to see the grip itself but at this point I’d start from the ground up and build the foundation.


----------



## jsmiz22 (Oct 21, 2015)

I'll take pictures tomorrow, thanks for the help

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Your welcome.


----------

